
The Rise of Non “VC Compatible” SaaS Companies - transitorykris
https://medium.com/point-nine-news/the-rise-of-non-vc-compatible-saas-companies-47054f1f3b29
======
rmason
In the Midwest at least bootstrapping is the smart choice for starting a SAAS
company. I say that as someone who has started SAAS companies since they were
known as ASP's. It doesn't rule out later taking funding, but the longer you
wait the more power you have in the relationship with the VC.

